# Crossing the Susquehanna via Route 1 (Conowingo Dam) in Maryland.



## Oldermileeater

Okay, maybe someone can help me with this even though I seem to have the answer:

Last year, I had to temporarily re-locate to Bedford County, Virginia. I have friends I like to visit in Philadelphia and New York. I am very into long distance endurance cycling, and have ridden from Virginia to New York several times in 2012. I ALWAYS took route 372 across the Susquehanna in Pennsylvania which took me through Pennsylvania Dutch Country (nice ride by the way). I am considering bypassing Lancaster County, Pa this time and cross the Susquehanna via Route 1 (The Conowingo Dam). I am planning my next ride for early April.

I have checked D.O.T. maps, and they seem to indicate cycling or even walking is permitted across the Conowingo (which would be the only road in the entire state of Maryland one can cross the Susquehanna without a motor vehicle).

I have driven across the Conowingo many times. I have not seen a walkway, nor is there any shoulder. It's nearly a mile from one side of the Dam to the other. I do not really have any reservations of riding across (of course I'll want to get it over with and get to the other side as quickly as possible). But I can't help but question whether or not this is really permitted (I never saw a cyclist or pedestrian doing it on any of the many drives across the dam I have done).

So are there any riders from that general area who have done it themselves, or know for sure if it's allowed? Is there a walkway not visible from the road itself which would be the reason I never saw one? If so, I have to be prepared to stop coming down the steep grade on Route 1 approaching the Conowingo (from either direction) instead of getting up to 40+ MPH to give me a good start across the dam. Route 1 on the Conowingo is narrow, and I can anticipate frustrated motorists behind a cyclist crossing the Susquehanna there. I can not even imagine a pedestrian crossing that - not walking along the roadway.

One thing is for sure if crossing the Conowingo is permitted and there is no walkway: It is NOT for the faint of heart.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## AlanE

While it may not be a definitive answer for you, I looked on Strava and saw that the Rt 1 crossing has been done 67 times, at speeds in the 20's, indicating that it was ridden, not walked. HTH


----------



## Oldermileeater

AlanE said:


> While it may not be a definitive answer for you, I looked on Strava and saw that the Rt 1 crossing has been done 67 times, at speeds in the 20's, indicating that it was ridden, not walked. HTH


Thanks Alan. Like I mentioned in the beginning of my post, I probably already have my answer with the D.O.T. map I have which indicates walking or cycling is allowed. I guess I just have a hard time with accepting there are no mistakes with the map given how narrow Route 1 is and no shoulder. Motorists must think of cyclist and pedestrians as nuts for doing it.

I never thought to check out Strava. I am only vaguely familiar with it (never used it). You mentioned 67 crossings in the 20's. In what time frame? Day? Week? Month? Could be several bicycles an hour, or only 1 or 2 a day. Crossings in the 20's would probably be cyclists, motor vehicles do not slow down that much there  . I know one thing for sure, if someone posts that they actually cross on the roadway (and there is in fact no walkway), I will use the downgrade to get some good speed and not drop below 30 before I am half way across (as long as I do not have a bad headwind, or better - maybe even have a tail wind).

Thanks again.


----------



## Dream Plus

Riding is permitted. I have done both directions it a few times. There is no walkway that I've seen, but I am usually trying to minimize my time on the dam.

It's not too bad going east across the dam. There is a downhill to the dam itself so you can carry some speed over the narrowest section of roadway. After that there is some room for cars and bike.

Too bad there isn't time to take in the scenery or look for eagles in the transmission towers. 

What's your route from there, once you enter Cecil County?


----------



## Oldermileeater

Dream Plus said:


> Riding is permitted. I have done both directions it a few times. There is no walkway that I've seen, but I am usually trying to minimize my time on the dam.
> 
> It's not too bad going east across the dam. There is a downhill to the dam itself so you can carry some speed over the narrowest section of roadway. After that there is some room for cars and bike.
> 
> Too bad there isn't time to take in the scenery or look for eagles in the transmission towers.
> 
> What's your route from there, once you enter Cecil County?


Thank you much for this post. I agree on probably no walkway, but I am glad to read from someone who has ridden across (walking also seems to be permitted, but that has to be a real adventure on foot). When I think about it, cycling is probably not too bad. It's only a few minutes, and I am sure many parts of the trip will be just as bad and worse traffic wise (only on the dam, there is no place to go but forward). LOL, here in Bedford County, Va they should just re-name route 122 from Bedford to Rocky Mount INTERSTATE 122 - loads of traffic all the time - no solitude (the whole county has more traffic than one would think for such a rual area). So a few minutes across the dam probably won't be a big deal. The scenery: It's true it's too bad there is no place to stop, but I am sure I'll be looking around a bit during the crossing since it will be my first time cycling across. Actually I remember a good downhill on both ends, so I am sure I will not be below the mid 20s by the half way point. Then deal with the climb after the crossing. If I stay with the plan and do route 1 this time as opposed to my few rides last year via Lancaster County, Pa., I plan to head up into Pennsylvania out of Rising Sun, Md.. This link is my planned route which is exactly the same as last year's until past the Baltimore Beltway. I did "walking" on Google as opposed to Bicycling because too many modifications would be necessary to omit every bike route on the way and save miles.


VA-24 E/Stewartsville Rd to Chestnut St - Google Maps


Most likely, I will be doing this non-stop (no more than half hour or so rest times a few times). If I have decided I have had enough of hills after 300+ miles, I may continue east on 273 to Newark, then through Wilmington and get along the Delaware for some flat riding. If I do that, I'll follow this route:


VA-24 E/Stewartsville Rd to Chestnut St - Google Maps


Alan asked what my total climbing was on the trip last year. It'd be interesting to know (from both directions), or maybe not - LOL. When I did the ride a few times in 2012, I avoided the Conowingo and took in Amish Country in Pa. which was enjoyable. Just for the heck of it, the following is last year's route:


VA-24 E/Stewartsville Rd to Chestnut St - Google Maps


Of course the map can be moved, zoomed in or out. My entire route is plotted from the nearest major intersection to me in Va. (which I will be going through) to Independance Mall in Philadelphia where I officially consider myself done (even though I will continue to N.E. Philadelphia from there). There is a strong possibility of my even continuing to Manhattan (N.Y.C.) to see other friends after a couple of days rest (which I did on a couple of my rides last year).

Thanks again on the Conowingo input, and I hope to hear from others who have cycled across that and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## 88 rex

I crossed the Conowingo once in the wee hours of the morning last winter (3-4 am) and it was a pretty straight forward crossing. I was going east to west and I don't recall there being all that much wiggle room for cars to pass, but it's definitely doable and it's not super long. I was on a trip out to York, Pa from North Wilmington, De (pretty much on the Pa line), and I had crossed at Wrightsville a few times in the past. This time I was looking to add some new scenery and some extra miles to my trip, so I head south and crossed at the Conowingo. If you take 273 up through Newark and then head up through Wilmington, it should provide a good route to Philly. The ECG passes right through here. 

Good luck. Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## Oldermileeater

88 rex said:


> I crossed the Conowingo once in the wee hours of the morning last winter (3-4 am) and it was a pretty straight forward crossing. I was going east to west and I don't recall there being all that much wiggle room for cars to pass, but it's definitely doable and it's not super long. I was on a trip out to York, Pa from North Wilmington, De (pretty much on the Pa line), and I had crossed at Wrightsville a few times in the past. This time I was looking to add some new scenery and some extra miles to my trip, so I head south and crossed at the Conowingo. If you take 273 up through Newark and then head up through Wilmington, it should provide a good route to Philly. The ECG passes right through here.
> 
> Good luck. Sounds like a fun trip.


Great to read from another who has crossed the Conowingo. Doing it in the 'wee hours' is an idea. I do know motor traffic during the day can be heavy at times (like I said, I have driven across many times). It's the lack of 'wiggle room' that made me question being allowed to cross in any way other than a motor vehicle in spite of D.O.T. and Google indicating it is allowed, and Route 1 is the only place in Maryland where you can cross the Susquehanna on foot or bicycle. I know it's not very long (under a mile), but it can be a bit hairy. I guess the state allows it to be a TRUST thing. I am still undecided whether or not to get to flat territory as quick as possible. Sometimes the thought of traffic in the Newark and Wilmington areas do not exite me. But after 300 miles of hills...... It is a good ride. I did it several times last year, but always crossed the Susquehanna further north (west) on Route 372 and went via Pennsylvania Dutch Country, but man it gets hilly in parts - especially within a few miles of the river. Thanks for the input, and the 'wee hours' idea. Maybe I'll do that.


----------



## 88 rex

The Newark/Wilmington corridor is a great spot to ride. You would actually go around Wilmington proper, or at least I would. More scenic and better roads. Lots of wide shoulders and always a healthy dose of other riders on the road. If you aren't familiar with the area I could help you out with a safe route. I'm just not familiar with riding into and towards Philly.


----------



## Oldermileeater

88 rex said:


> The Newark/Wilmington corridor is a great spot to ride. You would actually go around Wilmington proper, or at least I would. More scenic and better roads. Lots of wide shoulders and always a healthy dose of other riders on the road. If you aren't familiar with the area I could help you out with a safe route. I'm just not familiar with riding into and towards Philly.


I am definitely open to suggestions in the Wilmington/Newark areas. I do have my trip mapped out. If you scroll up to post #5 on this thread (long post) where I am responding to Dream Plus, you will see I included links to Google Maps with my trip outline. The second link is my planned route if I do not head up into Pennsylvania from Rising Sun, Md. (and this of course is if I do not do the same route as last year and go through Amish Country in Pennsylvania). Click on that second link. Google Maps should come up with my outlined route. Of course you can zoom in and out depending on the detail you want to see, and also move the map around. I do plan to stick with 273 to Newark. I have zero experience around Wilmington (on bicycle at least), so I am definitely open to suggestions on the best, easiest, most direct way to the Delaware if you do not agree my planned route is good. I just prefer to not go too far south given I am heading north, and will have been in the saddle more than 24 hours pretty much non-stop by this point. I am very familiar with roads/conditions from the Del/Pa state line, so no worries beyond that point. Thanks much. Sorry about the long posts, I actually hate the sound of the keyboard  .


----------



## 88 rex

<div style="text-align: right; padding-right: 20px;">
<a href="http://mapmyride.com/routes/create/" target="_blank">Create Maps</a> or <a href="http://mapmyride.com/routes/" target="_blank">search</a> from 80 million at <a href="http://mapmyride.com">MapMyRide</a>
</div>


----------



## 88 rex

That was my route from last winter. I would probably change a few things if I were headed in the opposite direction to avoid some hills, especially if you're loaded with some touring gear, but in general, this would be my approach. 

Looks like you'll be passing directly pass my house, so if you need a pit stop to refuel, bathroom, coffee, escape the elements, bike work, etc. you are more than welcome to drop on in if I'm home. I could also get you a list of local bike shops should you need some emergency work. You'll passing quite a few.


----------



## Oldermileeater

Just a quickie post for now: Thanks for the info - much appreciated. Going to look at your route after I get back from food shopping. I'll post again later today.


----------



## Oldermileeater

88 rex said:


> That was my route from last winter. I would probably change a few things if I were headed in the opposite direction to avoid some hills, especially if you're loaded with some touring gear, but in general, this would be my approach.
> 
> Looks like you'll be passing directly pass my house, so if you need a pit stop to refuel, bathroom, coffee, escape the elements, bike work, etc. you are more than welcome to drop on in if I'm home. I could also get you a list of local bike shops should you need some emergency work. You'll passing quite a few.


I took a quick look at the route you took. I did not zoom in real close yet for a real detailed look. Is this a bike path route? Lots of turns.

Thanks for your offer. Of course this depends on if I follow through and do route 1 across the Susquehanna this time as opposed to route 372. I know this will also depend on the day of the week and the time (it is possible I will do that 'wee hours' thing you mentioned at Conowingo).

I will not be loaded down with touring gear - just a small backpack for my immediate needs and basic bike needs (if certain needs arise).

Your house is along my projected route? It'd be interesting if you spotted me. I will tell you that since I had to part with my Cannondale Super Six Hi Mod (thanks to the economy), I do not in any way look like an experienced or serious cyclist. I am riding an extremely basic and retro steel road bike. Even though many would see me as having gotten out of a Ferrari and into an old beat up Dodge, I still do okay out there. Also, no state of the art cycling attire. These days (aside from my slender build), I look like the last person anyone would figure to be on an interstate ride  .

I'll P.M. you and we can exchange info if you like. I am aiming for my first ride to Philly/New York to happen the first or second week in April.


----------



## jdwertz

I drive that way a lot. That is an epic ride, huge hills. Lot's of traffic and trucks so be careful. There are bike signs for some of the ride but the rest would just be shoulder riding.


----------



## Dream Plus

Rex's route isn't that crazy. There are a lot of options on back roads to Wilmington. Nothing really flat though. 

273 has a wide shoulder although it is marred by warning track grooved pavement just on the white line until you cross into Delaware. Easily avoided for the most part but teeth chattering if you have to ride over it. There are a few river or creek valleys between Newark and Wilmington. The hills will come from there.

Give us some warning before your trip. Maybe we can help somehow.


----------



## S2k552m

I know this is an older post, I was drawn to the post since I am curious about the dam too. 
I think 88's route is good, esp if you are just passing through. As stated above there are also alot of back roads you can take to escape 273 and Newark, esp if you are OK with more miles and have a gps. I ride in the area alot and tend to avoid sections of 273 since it's one of the more busy in the area and it's not the most bike friendly anymore (there is a huge shoulder which great, then they went and through in grooves as stated above). BTW, I live in MD and ride in the area a lot (daily)
This is a nice rolling farm route so you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Oldermileeater

Thanks for the posts. It's been a few weeks since I was here last. The winter has been mild in southern Virginia (though windy), and I have been riding a lot. Did my first century for 2013 just after my last post, and rode my second century today (130 total miles). So the body is up for the ride, and my plans are to go near the height of the moon phase in April (I plan on riding pretty much straight through, so in addition to lights on the bike, the moon will help make me more visible not to mention give some good illumination on the road, eapecially if I leave here at midnight and am riding through the Virginia middle of nowhere). I am still undecided whether or not to take the Conowingo. Who knows, my final decision may not happen until I am where I really have to decide which would be in the Bel Air area at the latest. If I should decide to go my usual route, it is the Bel Air area where I make my way to the route 372 bridge in Pennsylvania and ride through Amish Country.



jdwertz said:


> I drive that way a lot. That is an epic ride, huge hills. Lot's of traffic and trucks so be careful. There are bike signs for some of the ride but the rest would just be shoulder riding.


As much cycling as I have done - even in that general area, I have never done 273 on a bike. I have driven it many times. I know traffic can be hectic, especially over the Conowingo where there is no room whatsoever (which is why I sort of questioned the legality of cycling over the dam in spite of D.O.T. and cycling maps saying you can), and so am more considering a crossing in the wee hours. Actually it's the hills I get tired of after a few hundred miles. It's basically nothing but hills from here to philly if I do my usual route. Route 273 from route 1 to Newark is very similar to the entire ride as a whole. If I take the Conowingo, I will have maybe 50 miles of relatively flat riding which will be a welcome change.



Dream Plus said:


> Rex's route isn't that crazy. There are a lot of options on back roads to Wilmington. Nothing really flat though.
> 
> 273 has a wide shoulder although it is marred by warning track grooved pavement just on the white line until you cross into Delaware. Easily avoided for the most part but teeth chattering if you have to ride over it. There are a few river or creek valleys between Newark and Wilmington. The hills will come from there.
> 
> Give us some warning before your trip. Maybe we can help somehow.


I won't see anything flat until I am near the Delaware  . I was asked what the total climbing is on the trip. I wonder if I want to know. I probably will not know until I can become a premium member of iMapMyRide, but estimating in a very basic way, I would not be surprised to learn my total climbing may exceed 20,000 feet. Lots of rolling hills (especially through Virginia) which add up over a few hundred miles. I do not have a triple crank, and my smallest chain ring is 42, so it is a workout. Last year my best time to Philly from here (about 360 miles) was a bit under 30 hours. It'd be interesting to see if 50 flat miles saves me some time (going over the Conowingo would in itself save me about 15 miles).

I will be posting about a week before I leave. Maybe I'll know then what route I will take once I am north of Baltimore.

The warning grooves you mentioned - do they cross the entire shoulder? If so, that could be a deal breaker for me. 700c x 25 tires with 100 PSI will not make that a comfy ride. I will have a bit of a sore butt by the time I get there (after 300 miles), so...... Well, I may not want to deal with warning grooves  .



S2k552m said:


> I know this is an older post, I was drawn to the post since I am curious about the dam too.
> I think 88's route is good, esp if you are just passing through. As stated above there are also alot of back roads you can take to escape 273 and Newark, esp if you are OK with more miles and have a gps. I ride in the area alot and tend to avoid sections of 273 since it's one of the more busy in the area and it's not the most bike friendly anymore (there is a huge shoulder which great, then they went and through in grooves as stated above). BTW, I live in MD and ride in the area a lot (daily)
> This is a nice rolling farm route so you'll enjoy it.


Well this is only a couple of months old. Besides, maybe some of the posts will be useful to someone else over time.

I agree 88's route is good; however, because of the miles I will have already gone, I will most likely not want to add miles even if it means riding a better (less traffic) route. Last year I did the Roanoke area to Philly ride a number of times. It varied from near 3 days (because of weather - I hate riding in the rain) to less than 30 hours. A few times, after a 3 day rest in Philly, I continued to N.Y.C. (about 7 hours). Maybe if I intentionally make it a two or three day ride, I'd take some of the routes that add miles since time would not be a factor. But admittedly once I am within 100 miles of Philly, all I want to do is get the rest of the ride over with  . I can relate to what you mention about 273 not being bike friendly. I do a lot of riding in Bedford County, Virginia. I am on Route 122 between Bedford and Rocky Mount a lot, and for this being the hick middle of nowhere, traffic is horrendous on route 122, and it's highway speed traffic (55+ MPH) and there are many semi trucks. It's almost like being between two major cities like Baltimore and Philadelphia, but such is not the case here. This is not a booming business area nor a high population area, so I've yet to figure out why there is so much traffic in Bedford County, Va.. That said, I don't think 273 will be any worse  . I do like the scenery along 273 and would like to see it by bike. I also love Pennsylvania Dutch (Amish) country, so I am in a perfect balance for various reasons of trying to decide whether to go my usual route, or take the Conowingo and route 273.


----------



## Dream Plus

:thumbsup::thumbsup:273 is not that bad. The grooves only extend about a foot into the shoulder. At low traffic times, the damn will be over before you know it. I ride on 273 all the time, as do many others. I think Rte 1 out near Belair is designated as a bike route. Rte 1 from Conowingo to 273 is a road I've ridden many times. No problems there.


----------



## Oldermileeater

Dream Plus said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:273 is not that bad. The grooves only extend about a foot into the shoulder. At low traffic times, the damn will be over before you know it. I ride on 273 all the time, as do many others. I think Rte 1 out near Belair is designated as a bike route. Rte 1 from Conowingo to 273 is a road I've ridden many times. No problems there.



Thanks Dream Plus. As long as rumble (warning) strips do not extend all the way across, I am happy. I know after a few hundred miles, I'd be whining, cranky and complaining dealing with rumbles every 5 feet for who knows how long - LOL  . I am very interested in the ride via 273 because I'd like to see it by bike. I never rode it, but I know from driving it, it is nice as S2k552m stated it is. Heck, I've done all my trips last year via 372 and Amish Country in Pa.. The Conowingo and 273 will give me a scenery change once I am past Bel Air, and near 50 miles of mostly flat riding to boot into N.E. Philly (once I am in the Newark area), which would be a bit more than 10% of my ride. That's something at least  . I hope to have my mind made up before I leave  .


----------



## crashtestdummy

Haven't crossed the damn yet by bike. Live close to it and ride in the area though. I don't think it will be a problem. It is very narrow for a couple hundred feet, but then widens at least a little bit. Think that as long as you don't hit it at rush hour or something, it would be no problem. Probably be a nicer "less hilly"" ride than if you take 74 up to 372 to cross the other way.


----------



## 88 rex

Yea, the 273 rumblestrips aren't a big deal. They aren't wide and you still have plenty of shoulder. When I made my trip I was on a singlespeed with 50x19 gearing, a heavy pack, temps in the 20's......and a headwind. It's definitely rolling hills, but very managable. 

If you stick to your original plan of going straight through Newark and then through Wilmington it will definitely be flatter but much more congested. Sometimes thats a good thing, sometimes a bad thing......just rider preference.


----------



## Oldermileeater

crashtestdummy said:


> Haven't crossed the damn yet by bike. Live close to it and ride in the area though. I don't think it will be a problem. It is very narrow for a couple hundred feet, but then widens at least a little bit. Think that as long as you don't hit it at rush hour or something, it would be no problem. Probably be a nicer "less hilly"" ride than if you take 74 up to 372 to cross the other way.


It's been a while since I drove across the Conowingo, but I do remember how tight it is, especially in that one little area. I know Dream Plus saying the ride across (which is less than a mile) will be over before I know it is true. But I might prefer the 'wee hours' idea though (especially if it's on a weekday), when I can get across and only worry about maybe a few vehicles.

The rides I did last year from here to Philly and New York, I always went either on 24 or 543 to 165 through Pylesville and Whiteford which turns into 74. Then 372 over the Susquehanna and through Amish Country (past the Strasburg RR - etc.) which I really enjoy. But the hills are not attractive to me after a full day in the saddle and a few hundred miles. They are no bigger than the hills around here, but after all that riding, they seem like they are 50% grades and 5,000 foot climbs - LOL  . I hope I do talk myself into route 1 and route 273. I'd like to see it by bike at least in one of the directions - preferrably both. The flat terrain will be a welcome change (and rest) for the ride from Newark to Philly.




88 rex said:


> Yea, the 273 rumblestrips aren't a big deal. They aren't wide and you still have plenty of shoulder. When I made my trip I was on a singlespeed with 50x19 gearing, a heavy pack, temps in the 20's......and a headwind. It's definitely rolling hills, but very managable.
> 
> If you stick to your original plan of going straight through Newark and then through Wilmington it will definitely be flatter but much more congested. Sometimes thats a good thing, sometimes a bad thing......just rider preference.


Cool. As long as I do not have to ride on rumble strips, I'll be happy. By that point, I will be wanting to 'baby' myself as well as the bike. I am sure I will manage the hills. Last year's trips were through hillier terrain going to the route 372 bridge, and I managed that (while grumbling  ).

Not only do I have the interest in seeing 273 by bike, but I have an interest in the nearly 50 flat terrain miles. After 300 miles of mostly hills, that will be a nice change (and welcome rest). As for congestion: I probably will not mind that too much. It will keep me alert, and the forced slower speeds will give me rest  .


----------



## crashtestdummy

Oldermileeater said:


> The rides I did last year from here to Philly and New York, I always went either on 24 or 543 to 165 through Pylesville and Whiteford which turns into 74. Then 372 over the Susquehanna and through Amish Country (past the Strasburg RR - etc.) which I really enjoy. But the hills are not attractive to me after a full day in the saddle and a few hundred miles. They are no bigger than the hills around here, but after all that riding, they seem like they are 50% grades and 5,000 foot climbsst .


If you pass 24 and 543 and then decide not to go over the damn, take 136 to 165. Most of that section has wide shoulders, and to me is much better than 543.


----------



## Oldermileeater

Well I thought I'd come back to my thread here and give an up-date. I will not be able to start out at the April Full Moon, but I do not want to wait for the May Moon. So it looks like I'll be leaving about the second week of May. I like the illumination the Moon gives at night (especially in the middle of nowhere where it really gets dark), but I'll leave Bedford Country, Va at Dawn, which should have me at about Spotsylvania or Fredricksburg at around sunset. Once on Route 1, I should have lots of street lit areas so I can see farther than my headlight will allow (for road hazards - etc.). I am STILL undecided of my route across the Susquehanna, but am leaning to talking myself into the Conowingo (Route 1). Much as I love the ride through Pennsylvania Dutch Country, going via Route 1 will be less hills and less nasty ugly hills. If I take the Conowingo, I know I want to time it when traffic is lighter.




crashtestdummy said:


> If you pass 24 and 543 and then decide not to go over the damn, take 136 to 165. Most of that section has wide shoulders, and to me is much better than 543.



Thanks for this advice. I'll look at it on Google or Map Quest or something, and also look at different surface views to see what it looks like. I'll keep this in mind in case I decide last minute to not take the Conowingo.


----------



## Winters

Oldermileeater said:


> Well I thought I'd come back to my thread here and give an up-date. ...
> 
> Thanks for this advice. I'll look at it on Google or Map Quest or something,


- - - - - 
The google maps Street View shows the road from the GoogleMappingVehicle view. ... Don't know the date on their pics.
....

You could put up a large handwritten sign as you start across:

" WARNING - CHECK RADIATION BADGE BEFORE PROCEEDING "
.
Should have that lane all to yourself ... at least until HomelandSecurity arrives.
.
Used this approach in the office when folks were using a our semi-private hallway as a shortcut. Yep, no more through hikers in that hallway. : )


----------



## Oldermileeater

Winters said:


> - - - - -
> The google maps Street View shows the road from the GoogleMappingVehicle view. ... Don't know the date on their pics.
> ....
> 
> You could put up a large handwritten sign as you start across:
> 
> " WARNING - CHECK RADIATION BADGE BEFORE PROCEEDING "
> .
> Should have that lane all to yourself ... at least until HomelandSecurity arrives.
> .
> Used this approach in the office when folks were using a our semi-private hallway as a shortcut. Yep, no more through hikers in that hallway. : )


The images on Google street view for the Conowingo are dated June 2009 (date at the bottom left of the image). At any rate, I know the Conowingo well having driven across many times, which was why I questioned the legality of walking or cycling across despite maps indicating it is legal to do so (no shoulder or walkway). I may do the ride across the dam even though riding the interstate (if it were legal) may be safer  . Looking at Google is to look at the suggested route I have never taken if I decide at the last minute to not take the Conowingo.

LOL, a dozen or so high power strobes might be a better idea than the 'check radiation badge' idea. But I suspect I'd be okay without the strobes. Maybe just a few angry motorists behind me - angry because a cyclist is holding them up for a few minutes.


----------



## Oldermileeater

Well a bit more than a month later than I wanted to leave, but looks like I am on the road for this little ride May 14 (give or take a day). It is mostly now dependent on whether it looks like I will have at least two days of rain-free weather between S.W. Virginia and Philadelphia. 

Looks like I may very well have talked myself into crossing the Susquehanna via the Conowingo. Only a slight chance I'll go the way I went on the several rides last year which was via Lancaster County, Pennsylvania. Crossing the Conowingo will save me hills and about 20 miles. So again, here's the route:

VA-24 E/Stewartsville Rd to Chestnut St - Google Maps

My thanks to those who offered suggestions, and confirmed cycling across the Conowingo is indeed allowed. If I do not change my mind once I am north of Baltimore, and I do stick to Route 1, I'll let you know if I regretted it or not  .


----------



## Oldermileeater

Okay, I did the first ride for this season from Bedford County, Virginia to Philadelphia. I did not continue to New York because the weather last week was a real bummer. Rain more than half the time, so I scrapped going to New York until the next ride which I just might leave on in a couple of days.
　
This past trip: I made the 365 miles from here to Independance Mall (where I chose to consider my end point even though I continue to N.E. Philly and Bensalem to see friends) with a saddle time of 27 hours. The total time of the ride with eating, short rest breaks and waiting out a few rain storms was 34 hours. One of the rests was an hour and a half nap in a cemetary in the Bel Air area of Maryland in the middle of the night - actually wee hours of the morning (arrived there at about 3:00 AM). Being dripped by rain woke me. Then as I was about to leave, a county cop came through and was a bit curious of why I was riding a bicycle through the cemetary at that time of the morning. Trying to convince him I was on a near 400 mile ride from Virginia to Philadelphia was a chore. I don't really think I looked quite like a vagabond on a bicycle, but after nearly 300 miles, I guess I looked less than ideal - somewhat sweaty, and the long shoulder length blond hair a bit unkempt. I also suppose someone on a bicycle in the wee hours of the morning is not an everyday thing either. After checking me out to be sure I was not some criminal, he asked when I departed home in Virginia. Checking the time, I told him about 22 hours ago. From the look on his face, I guess he expected to hear a few days or a week - LOL. He had a hard time buying it. I finally said 'you obviously know nothing about cycling and what some people are capable of'. I also said 'my performance pales in comparison to the pros'. Then I finally said 'if you really doubt me, have any Trooper friends you may have drive along 273, I expect to be crossing the border into Delaware within 3 hours'. With that, we exchanged 'good mornings' and said farewell.
　
So yes - I did do the Conowingo crossing. It was about 5:30 AM (dawn) before the real traffic started (though there was a fair amount of southbound traffic I observed as I headed north). The northbound traffic on Route 1 was still fairly sparse. I did observe how it seemed to pass me in sets. So I waited at the beginning of the down grade for a set to pass by me, then I got into an aero tuck and went, though with the tight turn the roadway takes just before entering the dam did prohibit me from daring to get the speed I really wanted. I did not want to end up kissing the barrier for going too fast, but the 37 MPH I was doing made the curve manageable. I was still above 25 MPH half way across, and nothing trying to over-take me yet (the next set of traffic vehicles had not yet caught up with me). The Conowingo is just as I remember it having driven across so many times. One lane each way and NO shoulder at all. On my crossing, I was thinking to myself 'I can't believe this is legal, but riding the shoulder on the interstate is not' - LOL. With about 1,000 feet to go, a vehicle finally caught up with me and had to slow down. Nobody was upset - probably because I was within a half a minute of being able to get out of their way.


I spent a few days in Philadelphia at a friend's as it rained more than 50% of the time. I was disappointed I took the ride at a bad time, and scrapped continuing a mere 6 or 7 hours to New York to see other friends. There are reasons I will not stay away for too long a period of time just now, otherwise I'd be on another ride across the U.S.. But it was the 6 or 7 hours back, plus a few days in New York, plus wondering how much time I'd be ducking out of the rain on my ride home that made my decision for me. May was not such a great month.
　
Fortunately the ride back was not as dreary. I crossed the Conowingo southbound at about midnight. Light traffic. To boot, I wanted to really make sure I was seen. In addition to the usual reflector, I had TWO bright flashing red lights, reflective tape strips on my small back pack, and reflective tape strips on my seat stays up and down the frame. There was no doubt in anyone's mind there was something in front of them.
　
I just returned from this little outing yesterday (May 26). I will probably be doing the ride again in a couple of days. Looks like it will be more favorible weather this time, and I will be able to continue to New York with less concern about the weather this time. I will probably repeat the Conowingo crossing. I do like crossing the Susquehanna via Route 372 in Pennsylvania and going through Amish Country in Lancaster County, Pa., but the route 1 crossing does save me hills and about 15 miles. I went through Lancaster County several times last year, so I guess 1 more crossing via route 1 won't be bad given I want to save time. I can do Lancaster County on a later trip this season.
　
Thanks again to those assuring me crossing the Conowingo is in fact allowed for cyclists. Even though I still think it's riskier than if I crossed via I-95  .


----------



## PDex

Thanks for posting your trip. I used to ride from just outside Philly (Delco) to Washington DC a couple times a year. 

In the late 1970s there used to be something called the East Coast Bicycle Trail (ECBT) that went from (IIRC) Boston to Richmond. If you Google it, you may find old maps. There were two ways to get around the Chesapeake Bay - the north route (similar to your Holtwood Dam route) and a southern route that went through Newark, Middletown, the Eastern Shore of MD, and then through Annapolis, DC, and then south onto Richmond. The Bay Bridge has a shuttle service that you can call and they will take you across the bridge. Just another option. 

I had to laugh when I heard about you sleeping in Cemeteries. That was one of the travel tips experts used to give. Nobody bothers you and it is free. I tried it once, but it creeped me out too much. 

Best of luck in your future rides.


----------



## Oldermileeater

PDex said:


> Thanks for posting your trip. I used to ride from just outside Philly (Delco) to Washington DC a couple times a year.
> 
> In the late 1970s there used to be something called the East Coast Bicycle Trail (ECBT) that went from (IIRC) Boston to Richmond. If you Google it, you may find old maps. There were two ways to get around the Chesapeake Bay - the north route (similar to your Holtwood Dam route) and a southern route that went through Newark, Middletown, the Eastern Shore of MD, and then through Annapolis, DC, and then south onto Richmond. The Bay Bridge has a shuttle service that you can call and they will take you across the bridge. Just another option.
> 
> I had to laugh when I heard about you sleeping in Cemeteries. That was one of the travel tips experts used to give. Nobody bothers you and it is free. I tried it once, but it creeped me out too much.
> 
> Best of luck in your future rides.



It's good some like reading of the rides others take. I enjoy doing that myself. Sometimes it gives me ideas for other rides, and since I have all this un-wanted free time, I need all the ideas I can get. I am considering posting about my ride across the U.S. I did last year UNSUPPORTED. I did it round trip, and was gone almost two months.
　
This ride from where I am in Virginia to Philly and New York is now becoming routine. I crossed via the Conowingo to save a few miles and hills. Though as I said, I do enjoy riding the back roads of Amish Country in Lancaster County, Pennsylvania which is why I put up with the few extra miles and hills all the times I went last year. I think I am starting to make this a bit too routine because I am ready to leave again, but purposely trying to wait a few days to at least make the interval more than a week apart - LOL. But it has become easy, and unless it's windy, really hot, or rainy, I do it for the most part with no real rest or sleep and make the 350+ miles in a day and a half (about 27 actual saddle time hours with a total of about 8 hours time stopped for eating - etc.).


I think the ECBT you spoke of still exists as the #1 bicycle route which spans the eastern U.S., or maybe parts of the ECBT were incorporated into the #1 route, but I am not really sure.
　
Going the route you spoke of would add too many un-wanted miles to my ride. My route is almost the minimum miles, which I want for the minimum riding time. I have gotten to the point I just want to ride to Philly and New York when I do it in the minimum time possible. Out of curiosity, I might check out some of what you mention north of D.C., but that will have to be when I am willing to be out for two or three days. One of the summer rides may be that time since I will slow down because of the heat anyway. But I hope the route is less hilly. I know near rivers, lakes and such, the area can be hilly. Climbing has never been my favorite thing, and after a couple of hundred miles or so of rolling hills, I hate to add to it with more miles. Another reason I routed this particular ride with almost the least miles possible.
　
LOL, I have naped in many cemetaries. It never bothered me. I jokenly thought to myself 'plenty of company, and they don't make noise'. On this particular ride, I usually have little need to make a prolonged stop, but when I went across the U.S. and back, I was at a number of cemetaries, parks and fields along the way. Even ghost towns in the southwest. On multi-day or multi-week rides, I did not go into a motel until I was really in need of a good long bath amd to wash out my cycling clothes. Often a jump in a lake cleaned me off to a manageable level.


Well I am now getting ready to set out on this very same ride (planning to leave monday or tuesday). It's been a bit warm, but I have been riding like crazy anyway since I got back, and now that cooler weather is coming, I can do the ride again in the short time frame I want. My summer rides will take longer because of it being warmer (2 - 3 days each way), but among other things, I have this ride planned twice for the month of June. That with my other rides should rack up some miles.


----------

